# Newcomer; iPhone Help?



## RetroLogikal (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello folks.
I am extremely new to FreeBSD and have spent much time in the handbook and searching for things in this forum and have a nice working desktop as of now 

I have been using Apple since I was a kid and while doing research into open-source software and systems, I chose BSD over Linux. That said, one thing I don't want to give up in the here and now is my iPhone, I choose this because of multiple issues I have with Google products and things in their terms of service. As such, the only thing stopping me from being able to use FreeBSD exclusively (which is my current goal) is not being able to sync assorted data from my device.

I hope some of you have patience, I've got alot to learn.
That said, I have installed ifuse, libimobiledevice, and usbmuxd.
I have added fusefs to my rc.conf
Whenever I try to mount with ifuse it reports that it can't access a "lockdownd" service and asks if my device is even connected. It shows that my iPhone is connected in dmesg. Any ideas on things I might try short of keeping a Mac with iTunes around?


----------



## scrappywan (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm sorry that I don't have an answer to your immediate problem, but out of curiosity, why does one even need their iPhone connected to a computer these days? Apple has evolved the iPhone over the years to the point that having a computer is unnecessary unless you're dead set on manual local backups to iTunes. In that case, you'd probably be better off running a Windows VM.


----------



## RetroLogikal (Dec 6, 2017)

No it's fine, thanks for answering. I can answer that question;

My biggest three things are
*My photo library. I have a well organized and categorized photo library, my daughter's entire life is on there essentially.
*My music library. It's over 100gb, full albums, very finely organized and tagged. It's important to me.
*Nanoloop data. I'm a hobbyist musician and tie in Nanoloop on my iPhone with a Gameboy and some other things on
my mixing console. I need to be able to move data in and out of Nanoloop if it's even possible. I can drag n drop these
files in and out of iTunes.

And sure, occasionally backing up would be nice.


----------



## scrappywan (Dec 6, 2017)

Have you considered something like Transmit for iOS? I don't know if it can take care of all your needs, but if all else fails, you can use Transmit via SFTP to transfer items from your iPhone. Perhaps even pull content from your FreeBSD machine.


----------



## herrbischoff (Dec 7, 2017)

You may want to try your luck with sysutils/fusefs-ifuse.


----------



## tankist02 (Dec 7, 2017)

I use FileBrowser and its ftp functionality to copy data between iPhone/iPad and Linux/FreeBSD machines.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 7, 2017)

Unfortunately it is not comfortable to use iphone with FreeBSD,
Apple doesn't care about support for Free operating systems, like Adobe, for example. 

audio/gtkpod doesn't work. The only thing that works for me is devel/gvfs
built with "Apple device support", sometimes it is even possible to copy photos from iphone when using it (!).





x11-fm/pcmanfm should mount iphone automatically after gvfs installation.

Also it is possible to use iphone like a modem, using if_ipheth kernel module.

But personally for me, it is not a problem at all, because I don't use my phone anyhow
except to call or to write sms sometimes, I don't use it to listen music or as a camera.


----------

